# Montana LGD Recommendations?



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys, My goaties and I (oh! and my boyfriend, too) are moving to Montana in June-ish. We have 10 acres and will rotate them around the property in the spring/summer months. The house is in a valley that also happens to be home to a large Gray Wolf pack (especially large now that the government didn't believe the locals 10 years ago and dumped another whole pack in the valley! Ah, government...) So the question is: What breed(s) do you recommend for standing up to huge wolves? Would we need two? Three?

Obviously there are large birds, bears, coyotes, etc as well as the wolves. As of yet, the wolves have stayed off the property because there's nothing there to draw them- but add a few goats, I'm thinking that will change, and quick! The wolves are now being gut-shot by ranchers to kill them (slowly and painfully) and keep them away from their livestock. It's also legal to hunt them now (how sad, right?). I would like to avoid using guns, especially since I love wolves (just not enough to feed them my goaties!).

I appreciate any advice/input! Thanks guys!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

My first recommendation would be Spanish Mastiffs. They are HUGE LGDs. You can google them to find more info. They are pretty rare, though. Here's one breeder in WI. http://fallcreekfarm.net/index.html

The next would be a Anatolian Shepherd. As far as how many you will need, I would say 3-4. It would probably be good to put several strands of hot wire around the outside of your pens to keep them at bay.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

The Gray wolves hunt in packs from 10-35 wolves...... You are going to need a gun. I would recommend at least 3 LGD's and yes Spanish Mastiffs are known for their ability to kill a wolf.... so are Ovarcharkas. I would recommend you also have a barn or sometype of shed building that you can lock your goaties up inside at night with the LGD's if shooting the wolves is not an option for you. Also, get at least 2 adults... 2 years of age or more... otherwise the dogs are just bait as well. (not to mention rearing an LGD pup is a LOT of work... worth every minute... but still A LOT of work!!! LOL) 

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my LGD's you won't regret getting them!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh we have a great many guns and will use them if needed, for sure. I'd just really like to avoid killing the wolves if at all possible. 

I'll definitely look into Spanish Mastiffs, Ovarcharkas and Anatolians! Thanks, guys!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, so I really like how the Ovcharkas look and that they are so flippin' huge (up to 200lbs holy cow) BUT How much do these bad boys eat?? If we had 3 huge LGDs, how much would food cost annually? Seems like they'd eat us out of house and home?

How much does your LGD eat in $$ each year? And what breed/size is yours?


----------

